
Kubernetes 101 - luminousmen
https://luminousmen.com/post/kubernetes-101
======
vladsanchez
I loved your pedagogy and graphical assets. Can you share what's your charting
/ illustration tool? I'd not found something like that to train my staff.
Thanks in advance, I'm a follower! ;).

------
aliswe
What does the "dead" label signify ob the sibling comment?

